# Richland county fishing (grass lake)



## bentley13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Does any one have any information on targeting the walleye in this lake? The perch seem to be more than plentiful so with the walleye being it's close cousin Any pointers on finding them through the ice or open water, they seem to plant ample walleye here, also any ones views on elm lake or buffalo lake close by, all these lake seem to drop quick but over all only 11'-15' deep and just flat across the bottom no real holes or major structure to target in the winter


----------

